# RMEF Spring Banquet Tickets



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

The Salt Lake Chapter of the RMEF is planning our annual spring banquet and of course would love for as many of you dedicated sportsmen as possible to attend.

Please feel free to register online or contact me via PM and I will do my best to take care of you.

https://events.rmef.org/shop/saltlake1

The forum will not allow me to upload the .pdf flyer but you should be able to register at the link above. Space is somewhat limited so get in before it sells out.

Event is on April 25th @ 5:00PM at the Gail Miller Conference Center in Sandy.


----------

